# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  DC-Unlocker V..0616 Huawei UM840, U3200, U7520, ZTE F160 & more models inside

## mohamed73

Added : 
Phones: 
ZTE F160
Huawei UM840
Huawei U3200
Huawei U3200-9
Huawei U3209
Huawei U7520 
Modems: 
Sierra Wireless AirCard 319U
ZTE MF658
Huawei E881e
Option iCON 452
Option GTM 351E
Customized Huawei E150 (Beeline) v. 11.609.82.02.161 
All Sierra Wireless unlock changed to unlimited for dongle users. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

